# 'Guys, File Your Crypto Taxes, the IRS is Coming'



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 8, 2021)

'Guys, File Your Crypto Taxes, the IRS is Coming'
					

A tax expert is warning that filing crypto taxes is a must in order to avoid penalties, as the taxman knows you've got reportable transactions. This comes as the US Internal Revenue Service (IRS) is officially permitted to seek the names of high-value customers of crypto financial services firm...




					cryptonews.com
				




lmao I warned you about the government coming for your magic internet money


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 8, 2021)

Plebbit is probably going to be full of "guise the IRS say I owe thousand of dollars HALP!!!"


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Apr 8, 2021)

Crypto is turning out much like gambling, but clearly some people did not quit while they were ahead.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 8, 2021)

hope you always stayed anonymous in all your crypto fun, and used plenty of tumbling to avoid having your transactions tracked


----------



## User names must be unique (Apr 8, 2021)

oh yes I'll get right on that, being a huge whale I definitely earned made enough to pay tax on...


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 8, 2021)

User names must be unique said:


> oh yes I'll get right on that, being a huge whale I definitely earned made enough to pay tax on...


Transactions worth $20,000 in a 5 year long period are enough for the IRS to want to steal your money (these are all transactions including deposits, not just your gains). I think that's a low enough limit for many people to be fucked simply by buying some BTC in 2016 and selling in 2018, or buying in 2019 and selling in 2021


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 8, 2021)

I can't wait for the crypto collapse. There will be hundreds of dumb whinging faggots complaining that their cryptocurrency is worthless while facing a six figure tax bill. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## irishAzoth (Apr 8, 2021)

I lost my crypto in a boating accident


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 8, 2021)

irishAzoth said:


> I lost my crypto in a boating accident


The cool thing about crypto is that all your crypto is literally publicly visible to everyone in the world, IRS included. It's the easiest shit to track. Every transaction is already recorded at a public ledger, the government just has to look at it. On-chain tracking of most digital assets is easy and cheap and it will get easier and cheaper as the companies doing it start getting more government funding

I've lost all my gold and cash in a boating accident and I have never owned any Monero (in fact I don't even know what a "monero" is), but if you have or ever had some bitcoin you can be sure that the government will know about it and they will want their share


----------



## GenociderSyo (Apr 8, 2021)

Wasn't peoples entire point of crypto though to sell it as something untrackable? I remember bitcoin advertising as such. 

Never got much into it besides reading about people burning their homes down with bitcoin rigs. And am genuinely curious about the reality of it since most info out there seems to false.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Apr 8, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> The cool thing about crypto is that all your crypto is literally publicly visible to everyone in the world, IRS included. It's the easiest shit to track. Every transaction is already recorded at a public ledger, the government just has to look at it. On-chain tracking of most digital assets is easy and cheap and it will get easier and cheaper as the companies doing it start getting more government funding
> 
> I've lost all my gold and cash in a boating accident and I have never owned any Monero (in fact I don't even know what a "monero" is), but if you have or ever had some bitcoin you can be sure that the government will know about it and they will want their share


Don't forget how widespread KYC is. I was looking into getting crypto for the kiwi coin and it's pretty much impossible to avoid so I didn't bother. No one was trading giftcards for crypto, ATM machines require ID for depositing and withdrawing cash, coin exchanges want your ID and are a FB/Gab situation waiting to happen, etc. Bitcoin mining isnt doable anymore, and unless you are being paid in bitcoin for something it's just not worth getting into it. 



GenociderSyo said:


> Wasn't peoples entire point of crypto though to sell it as something untrackable? I remember bitcoin advertising as such. Never got much into it besides reading about people burning their homes down with bitcoin rigs.


Nope. It was only considered anonymous when people mined their own, and had their own wallet.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 8, 2021)

Are there any cryptocoins that are not easily trackable by the IRS?
I believe it was Hayek that said in the world of private currencies, the first iteration is almost sure to fail.  Though my knowledge of that quote belies my utter ignorance of the cryptocurrency world.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 8, 2021)

Null: bintcoin

Reality:


----------



## Null (Apr 8, 2021)

OP is a seething retard who's absolutely livid that he missed every buy signal that I've been sending to all users constantly for years after Vordrak had the site demonetized through traditional means. He now smugly sits back and waits for Uncle Sam to make the word a little less free so he's fractionally less mired by his own lost opportunity costs.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 8, 2021)

Maxime Bernier was right when he said we need to return to the gold standard. Crypto is just another fiat. it's worthless.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

Guessing this won’t be the only exchange getting pursued.  My expectation is that the IRS will roll out new reporting requirements for exchanges in the near future, similar to how stock sales and shit get reported to the IRS on Form 1099-B so they can slug you for capital gains.

Not long ago I looked up the tax reporting done by Coinbase.  They issue 1099s if you’ve received more than $600 in crypto rewards on their shitty debit card, but they explicitly do not report any other crypto transactions to the IRS.  I doubt that will last long.  Exchanges are a bottleneck right now for getting into crypto or converting it back to cash, and the IRS seems likely to make the exchanges glow as much as a Tor exit node.  Hell, Blockchain.com already requires to to upload a photo of your driver’s license and another of yourself and get verified before you can buy much at all.


----------



## irishAzoth (Apr 8, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Maxime Bernier was right when he said we need to return to the gold standard. Crypto is just another fiat. it's worthless.


Good attempt leaf. Glad to know that all my algorithm coins are just fiats instead of rug pulls makes me feels nice and safe.


----------



## MODUS (Apr 8, 2021)

Null said:


> OP is a seething retard who's absolutely livid that he missed every buy signal that I've been sending to all users constantly for years after Vordrak had the site demonetized through traditional means. He now smugly sits back and waits for Uncle Sam to make the word a little less free so he's fractionally less mired by his own lost opportunity costs.


Classic Null, seething and bitter during those rare occasions when he's not inebriated.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 8, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Guessing this won’t be the only exchange getting pursued.  My expectation is that the IRS will roll out new reporting requirements for exchanges in the near future, similar to how stock sales and shit get reported to the IRS on Form 1099-B so they can slug you for capital gains.
> 
> Not long ago I looked up the tax reporting done by Coinbase.  They issue 1099s if you’ve received more than $600 in crypto rewards on their shitty debit card, but they explicitly do not report any other crypto transactions to the IRS.  I doubt that will last long.  Exchanges are a bottleneck right now for getting into crypto or converting it back to cash, and the IRS seems likely to make the exchanges glow as much as a Tor exit node.  Hell, Blockchain.com already requires to to upload a photo of your driver’s license and another of yourself and get verified before you can buy much at all.


V. Interesting, are there any less vulnerable alternatives to exchanges?  Do you think IRS will effectively hobble bitcoin?


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 8, 2021)

Null said:


> OP is a seething retard who's absolutely livid that he missed every buy signal that I've been sending to all users constantly for years after Vordrak had the site demonetized through traditional means. He now smugly sits back and waits for Uncle Sam to make the word a little less free so he's fractionally less mired by his own lost opportunity costs.


Lmao I work in crypto professionally, last time I bought any for fiat was years ago because I was getting paid with btc or eth so I didn't have to buy any. I still own a lot of crypto that I didn't manage to get rid off yet. I worked with like 150+ crypto projects over the past 4 years, I know very well how the sausage is made and I don't have to pretend crypto has anything to do with "freedom"

Getting rid of cash is actually the definition of "making the world a little less free" and at this point it's obvious privately own cryptocurrencies are being used to groom the population into accepting central bank digital currencies which will be absolute privacy nightmare


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

Kamikaze said:


> V. Interesting, are there any less vulnerable alternatives to exchanges?  Do you think IRS will effectively hobble bitcoin?


I lack the crypto knowledge to say.  I’ve heard Null advocating getting into Bitcoin by asking for it as payment for services and shit rather than using an exchange.

In general I’m trying to learn more about crypto and how to use it properly. It can be a pain in the ass to find information that doesn’t rose-tint the whole affair and gloss over every drawback and risk. This is something I’ve been reading along and seems reasonably honest, at least.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh no, my BAT!


----------



## Ita Mori (Apr 8, 2021)

This was inevitable after incels alerted the IRS about whores making money via onlyfans without telling Uncle Sam.
The govt is completely unreliable and retarded in every area except the areas meant for taking money from people.

So with BTC on-route to getting pozzed, guess it's back to cold cash or gold in time.


----------



## irishAzoth (Apr 8, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Getting rid of cash is actually the definition of "making the world a little less free"


This quote......it glows


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> This was inevitable after incels alerted the IRS about whores making money via onlyfans without telling Uncle Sam.
> The govt is completely unreliable and retarded in every area except the areas meant for taking money from people.
> 
> So with BTC on-route to getting pozzed, guess it's back to cold cash or gold in time.


OnlyFans treats its thots as independent contractors and accordingly issues Forms 1099-NEC to any thot bringing in more than $600 per year.  That form is also CC’d to the IRS with the thot’s social security number on it.  Anyone paying independent contractors has to do this.  Hell, if you win more than a few hundred at once at a casino they’re not allowed to give you jack shit until they have your SSN and a copy of your driver’s license so they can issue you a W-2G on the spot, a copy of which is of course immediately sent to the IRS.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 8, 2021)

Kamikaze said:


> Are there any cryptocoins that are not easily trackable by the IRS?


Monero is the main one.


----------



## Null (Apr 8, 2021)

irishAzoth said:


> This quote......it glows
> View attachment 2070093


Dude joins a month ago to let people know that cryptocurrency is the same as cashless fiat. Fucking bonkers.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 8, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Lmao I work in crypto professionally, last time I bought any for fiat was years ago because I was getting paid with btc or eth so I didn't have to buy any. I still own a lot of crypto that I didn't manage to get rid off yet. I worked with like 150+ crypto projects over the past 4 years, I know very well how the sausage is made and I don't have to pretend crypto has anything to do with "freedom"
> 
> Getting rid of cash is actually the definition of "making the world a little less free" and at this point it's obvious privately own cryptocurrencies are being used to groom the population into accepting central bank digital currencies which will be absolute privacy nightmare





Null said:


> Dude joins a month ago to let people know that cryptocurrency is the same as cashless fiat. Fucking bonkers.


On second read, this does come across as "How do you do fellow bitcoiners."


----------



## Rei is shit (Apr 8, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I lack the crypto knowledge to say.  I’ve heard Null advocating getting into Bitcoin by asking for it as payment for services and shit rather than using an exchange.
> 
> In general I’m trying to learn more about crypto and how to use it properly. It can be a pain in the ass to find information that doesn’t rose-tint the whole affair and gloss over every drawback and risk. This is something I’ve been reading along and seems reasonably honest, at least.



The best thing to do is dump your life savings into shitcoins. Take as much debt on as possible and put it on shitcoins too. Guaranteed millionaire in <5 years.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

Rei is shit said:


> The best thing to do is dump your life savings into shitcoins. Take as much debt on as possible and put it on shitcoins too. Guaranteed millionaire in <5 years.


Take out a shitload of student loan debt and use it to get Bernie Sanders elected so he’ll cancel your student loan debt.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow you mean when I make money, I have to pay taxes? No way


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 8, 2021)

melty said:


> Wow you mean when I make money, I have to pay taxes? No way


This isn’t even news. The IRS has taxed bitcoin as an investment for years.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

melty said:


> Wow you mean when I make money, I have to pay taxes? No way


A perfectly anonymous and untraceable crypto getting used for every transaction _could_ potentially disrupt the intricate web of reporting requirements and controls that the IRS exerts on banks, employers, brokers, and so on.  It’d be like if everyone just paid everybody else cash under the table for everything and stored their cash in safes where the government couldn’t see or grab at it (if you don’t pay your taxes the IRS can literally go to the point of calling your bank and telling them to wire out all your money to Uncle Sam).  The IRS would probably come up with something even more draconian in that instance; after all the government has authority to tax “incomes from whatever source derived” as granted by the 16th Amendment.

It was funny when the Obama Administration proposed new reporting requirements meant to close a perceived small business tax loophole, and the IRS shot back that the reporting requirements would be so burdensome that the damage to small businesses’ profits caused by complying would cause even less taxes to be collected in the end.  Then I guess Obama sent people with knives to make the taxmen fall in line because a few years later the IRS got caught selectively auditing organizations based on political affiliations unpopular with the Obama Administration.




HumanHive said:


> This isn’t even news. The IRS has taxed bitcoin as an investment for years.


What’s news is that they’re now demanding user information from bitcoin exchanges so they can pursue people who didn’t report those gains.

E: Having read the OP article in detail I absolutely expect the IRS to roll out reporting requirements for crypto exchanges within the next few years.  They got Coinbase to comply with a John Doe “gibs all your information” request in 2017 and they have at least two more such requests a-brewing this year, one of which so far has been granted.  This is a situation where the IRS will soon want to formalize the process of getting this information and make exchanges report it themselves, instead of getting court orders for it.

Brokerage firms already do this.  If you play around with stonks on Robinhood or any other such firm you will get issued a Form 1099-B potentially a zillion pages long, listing each sale or other such taxable event (option short expirations, etc) and its date, date of property acquisition, proceeds, basis (what you paid for it) if known, and so forth.  This is used to report your capital gains and losses and since it’s on an IRS form, by the time you receive it the IRS has a copy too and will be looking for those capital gains/losses on your tax return.  The IRS has numerous rules for the different types of stonk fuckery and how they’re taxed, as well.  I expect them to set up something similar for crypto exchanges in the near future.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 8, 2021)

Well now children, you are learning something us old farts have known for a long time capital gains taxes are gay and unrealistic.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 8, 2021)

Any tard who didn't expect to have to pay capital gains tax kind of deserves what they get as does as any moron who avoids cryptocurrency entirely because of this.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

Tookie said:


> Any tard who didn't expect to have to pay capital gains tax kind of deserves what they get as does as any moron who avoids cryptocurrency entirely because of this.


To be fair, getting your taxes set up right when dealing with capital gains on crypto is currently much more of a pain in the ass than it is with something like, say, Robinhood stonks.  Even if your stonk position is a mix of straddles and box spreads and merges and puts and splits and expirations to the point that it sounds like a work of Lovecraftian orgy snuff fiction, the rules exist and are defined and are complied with by the brokerage firm when they compile your 1099-B.  Nowadays you generally don’t need to keep an internal record of the market value of every stonk at the moment of purchase and update it for every instance of fuckery that affects your basis; the 1099-B already has that calculated so it’s just “proceeds minus basis equals gain or loss.”

With crypto, I imagine that figuring out the basis on your own can become a nightmare if you’re playing around with trades.


----------



## Coolio55 (Apr 8, 2021)

When the IRS asks for their cut just snip off the % from the bytestream.
IE: For 20% do AAAAAAAA|AA

Enjoy your digi-dollars taxman b*ch >


----------



## twozero (Apr 8, 2021)

irishAzoth said:


> This quote......it glows
> View attachment 2070093


It’s sorta true though, even if coming from the wrong angle. Cash (physical cash) is extremely fungible and leaves no transaction history. That’s why China is heavily reliant on WePay and soon the digital Yuan. The issue at large with cash is that the whole fiat currency system is fucked through debasement, which is where Bitcoin’s scarcity shines.

Bitcoin is a net increase in freedom, as nobody can ban you from transacting on the network — it’s the fiat<->btc gateways that are the vulnerabilities. Fuck exchanges, run your own node and hold your own keys.

Mitigations (which also will help bypass tax) include buying  peer-to-peer rather than an exchange, earn/trade btc as payment rather than fiat, or mine it if you’ve access to cheap power and capital outlay for an ASIC (or GPU pool-mine ETH).


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 10, 2021)

MODUS said:


> Classic Null, seething and bitter during those rare occasions when he's not inebriated.


Isnt the default state for anyone on this website "seething and bitter?"


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Apr 10, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> I can't wait for the crypto collapse. There will be hundreds of dumb whinging faggots complaining that their cryptocurrency is worthless while facing a six figure tax bill. I can't fucking wait.



It doesn't really work like that. They're called capital _gain _tax for a reason.



Null said:


> OP is a seething retard who's absolutely livid that he missed every buy signal that I've been sending to all users constantly for years after Vordrak had the site demonetized through traditional means. He now smugly sits back and waits for Uncle Sam to make the word a little less free so he's fractionally less mired by his own lost opportunity costs.



Every now and then Null makes a post that makes me feel some weird sense of patriotism towards my fellow kiwis and being on this forum. He's 100% right, this should be a really exciting time for a lot of people and a way to try and get the same kind of wealth that our parents generation had. I used to lament that I was born too late to take advantage of the dot com bubble - well if you're a milennial with some liquid cash to invest this is going to be looked back on as the second round of that. There are going to be shitcoins, for sure, and 90% of these projects will ultimately not last the test of time but the next Amazon or Yahoo (obviously these companies will stay around, but you're investing more in the tech of the sector than the company) are already out there in the wild waiting to be discovered and you can make a metric fuck ton of life changing money if you do great due diligence.

Like, at least if you feel like you're priced out of Bitcoin (you aren't, it's going to go to 100k from here, conservatively) spend some time looking into some of the new alt coins that are cropping up, the protocols (especially DeFi), and research teams. Throw a grand or so into the project and wait a year.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Apr 23, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> lmao I warned you about the government coming for your magic internet money


I know nothing about you, but I assume you're moving the goal posts and that your original "warning" was that the government was going to ban bitcoin. If not, you seriously thought you were wise or prescient to predict that the government would collect capital gains tax? As if this wasn't expected by everyone holding BTC that isn't completely deluded and zealous.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 23, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> I know nothing about you, but I assume you're moving the goal posts and that your original "warning" was that the government was going to ban bitcoin. If not, you seriously thought you were wise or prescient to predict that the government would collect capital gains tax? As if this wasn't expected by everyone holding BTC that isn't completely deluded and zealous.





			https://news.bitcoin.com/biden-administration-cryptocurrency-regulation-treasury-sec/
		


I assume you're a faggot who's moving the goal post from "sovereign independent money that's liberating and a fuck you to the banksters" to "just another stonk, possibly taxed 40% but that's okay". 









						Seoul government seizes $22M worth of crypto from tax evaders
					

Seoul's government says it has confiscated $22 million worth of cryptocurrencies including Bitcoin and Ether from tax delinquents.




					cointelegraph.com
				




Amazing, crypto exchanges now sending crypto directly to the IRS. Very sovereign, so much freedom. Moving the goal posts to thinking that an ecosystem that has 100% accepted KYC/AML is not totally compromised


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 23, 2021)

How exactly are they planning to track Monero? Or BTC bought for Monero from miners on the dark web? It's a futile attempt, IRS boomers will always be 5 steps behind crypto. If they actually had a way of tracking tax fraud, they'd crack down on it in silence so people don't spook and run, instead of spending countless resources on propaganda and advertisements. It's all for show. At most they'll make an example of a couple of midwit redditors with 4-5 figure stacks, but anyone who isn't a total and complete muppet will be easily able to get around them.


----------



## tulskij_tochnyj (Apr 25, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> How exactly are they planning to track Monero? Or BTC bought for Monero from miners on the dark web? It's a futile attempt, IRS boomers will always be 5 steps behind crypto. If they actually had a way of tracking tax fraud, they'd crack down on it in silence so people don't spook and run, instead of spending countless resources on propaganda and advertisements. It's all for show. At most they'll make an example of a couple of midwit redditors with 4-5 figure stacks, but anyone who isn't a total and complete muppet will be easily able to get around them.


When the government makes something illegal enough to scare normies away, they are lowering political costs of further punishing those who remain. If you have 2 million gun owners in 100mil country, it's easier to crack down on them than on 50mil of gun owners. Here's how it works:
Push reasonable legislation to limit the number of voters involved (capital gains tax on crypto)
->start manufacturing consensus ("experts(tm) warns about dangers of obfuscated blockchain")
->create moral outrage and start dehumanizing the group ("only pedos and cartels use Monero, here's an interview with child trafficking victim, BE DISTURBED")
->possible false flag ("the shooter bought his FGC-9 with unknown amount of Monero, we could've prevented this if legislation was in place")
->more harsh laws are implemented
->goto 1.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 25, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> How exactly are they planning to track Monero? Or BTC bought for Monero from miners on the dark web? It's a futile attempt, IRS boomers will always be 5 steps behind crypto. If they actually had a way of tracking tax fraud, they'd crack down on it in silence so people don't spook and run, instead of spending countless resources on propaganda and advertisements. It's all for show. At most they'll make an example of a couple of midwit redditors with 4-5 figure stacks, but anyone who isn't a total and complete muppet will be easily able to get around them.


Monero is 0.3% of the total crypto market cap

"Monero is resilient" doesn't mean "crypto is resilient". It means "99.7% of crypto is extremely easy to track and control"


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Apr 25, 2021)

Imagine making bigly amounts of money on crypto and still subjecting yourself to US taxation.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 25, 2021)

tulskij_tochnyj said:


> When the government makes something illegal enough to scare normies away, they are lowering political costs of further punishing those who remain. If you have 2 million gun owners in 100mil country, it's easier to crack down on them than on 50mil of gun owners. Here's how it works:
> Push reasonable legislation to limit the number of voters involved (capital gains tax on crypto)
> ->start manufacturing consensus ("experts(tm) warns about dangers of obfuscated blockchain")
> ->create moral outrage and start dehumanizing the group ("only pedos and cartels use Monero, here's an interview with child trafficking victim, BE DISTURBED")
> ...


For the most part I agree about the process but I think right now the goal of the Biden admin is not to actually destroy crypto but to insert themselves into the revenue stream as they are desperate for tax revenue. Also for virtue signalling. They're just going about it with their usual grace of a retarded bull in a China shop. Don't forget how many institutions have bought in already and would be pissed at Biden for rugging them.



Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Monero is 0.3% of the total crypto market cap
> 
> "Monero is resilient" doesn't mean "crypto is resilient". It means "99.7% of crypto is extremely easy to track and control"


Converting to Monero would be just one of many steps used to facilitate crypto laundering, they wouldn't end up keeping everything in XMR. If they do manage to run a PR campaign against XMR and completely demonize it someone can just fork it, or create some new anon coin, or create a new concept like Bitcoin tumblers, etc.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 25, 2021)

Erika Furudo said:


> Don't forget how widespread KYC is. I was looking into getting crypto for the kiwi coin and it's pretty much impossible to avoid so I didn't bother. No one was trading giftcards for crypto, ATM machines require ID for depositing and withdrawing cash, coin exchanges want your ID and are a FB/Gab situation waiting to happen, etc. Bitcoin mining isnt doable anymore, and unless you are being paid in bitcoin for something it's just not worth getting into it.
> 
> 
> Nope. It was only considered anonymous when people mined their own, and had their own wallet.


Yeah, I went from using a bitcoin atm without any ID to using a passport. 

Does kucoin allow Americans to bypass KYC?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 28, 2021)

It's no different than buying and selling stocks. You gotta report your income, which includes capitol gains, to the IRS


----------



## aRandomNobody (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh booooy I can't wait for the crypto bubble to pop.


----------



## Uncle June (May 1, 2021)

aRandomNobody said:


> Oh booooy I can't wait for the crypto bubble to pop.



Me either









Can't wait to buy more.


----------



## Sithis (May 1, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Yeah, I went from using a bitcoin atm without any ID to using a passport.
> 
> Does kucoin allow Americans to bypass KYC?


Kucoins KYC in my experience was the closest I've come to an "honor system" KYC on a major exchange lol just "yep I do in fact have a driver's license in x state" and I was in, never had to send any scans of it or verification of my info.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 1, 2021)

Why should I give the government any money when they want to genocide me?


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (May 1, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Lmao I work in crypto professionally, last time I bought any for fiat was years ago because I was getting paid with btc or eth so I didn't have to buy any. I still own a lot of crypto that I didn't manage to get rid off yet. I worked with like 150+ crypto projects over the past 4 years, I know very well how the sausage is made and I don't have to pretend crypto has anything to do with "freedom"
> 
> Getting rid of cash is actually the definition of "making the world a little less free" and at this point it's obvious privately own cryptocurrencies are being used to groom the population into accepting central bank digital currencies which will be absolute privacy nightmare


You will either get the mark of Epimanes or you will starve to death









						¡ Cathy Don t Go !  "666"
					

The  Family International VideosChip 666,  Marck of the Beast




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Absolutetense (May 2, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> It doesn't really work like that. They're called capital _gain _tax for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last time I did something with bitcoin was in 2012 at end of my college days.
I did not buy any because having to make a digital wallet was way too weird for me.
You need to open a fucking virtual wallet where you can store your coins. And oh no, since quite some wallet providers have been exposed as thieves, you gotta worry on moving your coins to another wallet like every half year.

Is it still that way?

And I fucking hate pricks that tell me that bitcoin/crypto is totally secure and can't be fucked with like fiat currency.
Fucking dumbasses, anything made by man can be manipulated by man.

I don't want to get into financial waters that harbor so many fuckwits with self-righteousness, and I don't mean null. He's got legit grievances with the usual financial institutions.

But since I hear the bells ringing a lot lately on the stock market I was thinking selling some stocks and getting into crypto for maybe 2 grand.


----------



## Vecr (May 2, 2021)

If you use the Bitcoin core software you should never need to move it, but you do need to update it if new features are added to the network in many cases. You can have it prune old data if you want, but if you want to go back and look at old transactions, you should have at least 1 TB of reliable storage space for the blockchain.


----------



## Brahma (May 10, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> I can't wait for the crypto collapse. There will be hundreds of dumb whinging faggots complaining that their cryptocurrency is worthless while facing a six figure tax bill. I can't fucking wait.


It'll never end. Four million retards turn 18 every year


----------

